# Lethargic chicken



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

Please help, 
I have a large layer chicken, possibly puffed up with bald and dirty rear end. She has kept separate from the rest of the group since yesterday morning and didn't want to exit the hutch this morning. Egg bound or might she need antibiotics?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What we need you to do is examine her. Do a head to tail feel, look under her wings, feel for any hot spots any swelling anywhere. 

How old is she? What breed. 

Do you know when she last laid?

It's possible it's egg binding and would appreciate a good soak in warm water, that won't hurt anything until we try to figure out what is going on. 

The bald dirty rear end is not a good thing. She might be internally laying and has an infection.


----------



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you for your response,

Been to check on the chickens and the one in question was typically by the fence away from the others. She looks even larger than she did earlier and the discharge is now a pale yellow colour and a lot of it. I offered her food and water and declined both. I initially thought it could be thrush but now you have suggested internal laying it is entirely plausible. We shall go and collect and examine her as suggested. A warm bath could only help. Would you recommend crushing a quarter of a tablet of aspirin to dissolve in her water or some apple cider vinegar as a tonic? We are novices to this and really appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

Our hens are all commercial layers - brown with red comb - a Rhode Island Red mix. They're about 21 months old.

Having taken note of the internal laying suggestion, the depression, loss of appetite are concurrent with listed symptoms but she looks bright in the head area - bright eyes and uniform red comb, just not moving. She was laying shell-less eggs a few weeks ago which is a worrying precursor to this condition.

Will write more later after examination.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, she's more than likely having laying issues. What's concerning is your report that there is a yellow discharge. It could be an egg that ruptured. 

The aspirin would be OK. If there's an infection there she could also be running a temp. Broad spectrum antibiotics are needed but that said, the issue is liable to continue with her. 

If you start seeing thin/shelless eggs I recommend using Calciboost for goats and D3 once a day for a week. The Calciboost dose should be about 1cc.


----------



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

brought her in and she looked a little perkier, probably do to the unfamiliar surroundings. Very heavy and when we felt her body her lower half was squishy, not hard, although we don't know if we were thorough enough. I noticed that you have mentioned water belly in another thread. She excreted in front of us and it was off-white and watery. As we have a frost in this part of the UK we thought it wise to leave her in the porch with another chicken for warmth and give her a bath first thing in the morning. I shall try to locate a thermometer tomorrow so that I can take her temperature, and hopefullly acquire some Calciboost. They have Osta available to them but some choose not to eat and hence why we have a couple laying soft shell or no shell eggs. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is Osta? 

With mine I had oyster shell on the side for them to free choice partake of. 

Being in the UK you have vets that will look at poultry. If she needs medications they can provide them or if it is internal laying they can confirm it.

Birds will lay soft shelled eggs just before going into a molt. But your girl sounds like this was an issue for a while. You might not have calciboost in the UK but some other goat calcium source. 

Good thinking on giving her a buddy. It reduces the stress of being alone. Something you can try to get her to eat something is make her feed into a gruel. You can offer her chopped up hard boiled egg. Cooked oatmeal with a touch of sugar.


----------



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe it's Outa. It's oyster shell anyway.

She's been enjoying a warm bath for 20 mins this morning. I have noticed she is rather snotty.

Will try her with some warmed oatmeal. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If this is internal laying she's got more going on than just that. If she has discharge from her nares there's something else there. I really think it's time for a vet.


----------



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

For closure on the thread.....
I took our poorly hen to the vet, merely to have an expert opinion. They confirmed our suspicion which was egg peritonitis. Over the course of 24 hours she only ate 2 mouthfuls of gruel, despite being offered various types of chicken food all day and had refused water. We euthanised her that evening on the advice of the vet. We made sure that her last day was as enjoyable as possible for her. Sadly this case was part of the learning process.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I know how hard it is to lose them like that. But you did do the right thing for her.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, thank you for the update.


----------

